# Barista Pro Grinder Setting Problem



## Ceyhun (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi,

I have recently bought a Sage Barista Pro (SES878) and I am having an issue with the grinder setting. Whether I change the setting to 1 or 30, it gives me the same coffee output. Thickness is the same as default setting (15) Setting 1 and 30 should really be different than the default setting, right ?

I have checked the burr and it is set at level 6. Customer service says that's the level it is supposed to be.

Anyone had the same issue ? Am I crazy ?

Thanks.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Ceyhun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently bought a Sage Barista Pro (SES878) and I am having an issue with the grinder setting. Whether I change the setting to 1 or 30, it gives me the same coffee output. Thickness is the same as default setting (15) Setting 1 and 30 should really be different than the default setting, right ?
> 
> ...


 How do you know for sure your getting the same grind on every setting? They may look to the eye the same.

Try putting 18g of beans in the hopper and grind them on setting 30 and see how long it takes to do the full 18g, then do the same on setting 1. If the results are the same then send the machine back if still under warranty, however if its taking a lot longer to grind on setting 1 then your not getting the same grind on all the setting.


----------



## Ceyhun (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks Dalerst ! There was a difference actually which I couldn't realize as you mentioned.


----------

